# Planted Discus Tanks



## REDSTEVEO (19 Jun 2008)

Hi,

I put my house up for sale over a year ago and thinking it was going to sell very quickly I got rid of all my discus and just kept a basic planted tank. I am really missing my discus fish but I have promised her that must be obeyed that I would not buy any more until we moved house. Fat chance at the moment  Has anyone got any pics of their beautiful planted tanks with discus (any colour any size) that they can post here so that I can look at them in the mean time. 

Even better anyone live local - ish to Cheshire so that I can come and see them for real?  

Steve,

Discus Fan


----------



## Garuf (20 Jun 2008)

I don't have any photo's persay, but if you sign up to "the planted tank" and have a search on the picture gallery for discus there are loads of amazing tanks, one as big as my room infact.


----------



## JamesM (20 Jun 2008)

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/root

There's a few discus tanks in Oliver Knott's collection


----------



## Slackey (25 Jun 2008)

My Discus tank is not planted at the moment, but if you visit http://www.bidka.org you will plenty there and some of the best discus pics you will see.  Also into the bargain there are some of the most well informed Discus keepers in the world that give advice and information all for free.  Try it I think you will be impressed!!

Slackey


----------



## TDI-line (25 Jun 2008)

This is from a couple of years before i moved house Steve. The tank had back to nature background in, with of course discus. I too was sensible and sold the discus before moving house. 

Didn't really fancy moving 700 litres of stock along with the stress of moving. Funny thing though, i swore i wouldn't have a discus again when setting up, but they are the King of Trops though, and nothing seems to substitute for them.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (25 Jun 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I don't have any photo's persay, but if you sign up to "the planted tank" and have a search on the picture gallery for discus there are loads of amazing tanks, one as big as my room infact.



Cheers for the info. I have had a look and am still looking. Should keep me busy for a while  

Regards,

Steve.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (25 Jun 2008)

Slackey said:
			
		

> My Discus tank is not planted at the moment, but if you visit http://www.bidka.org you will plenty there and some of the best discus pics you will see.  Also into the bargain there are some of the most well informed Discus keepers in the world that give advice and information all for free.  Try it I think you will be impressed!!
> 
> Slackey



Slackey,

Thanks very much. Here is yet another great site that I did not know about and thanks to your post I shall probably be attending the UK Discus show in Bristol in November 2008.

I also enjoyed reading the interesting article about the use of Potassium Permanamate as an anti bacterial and anti parasitic medicatio. Especially as I had used this in my new setup to sterilise some plants. (See the journal under "Fallen Wilderness)

So thanks for the info and welcome to UKAPS!!


Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (25 Jun 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> This is from a couple of years before i moved house Steve. The tank had back to nature background in, with of course discus. I too was sensible and sold the discus before moving house.
> 
> Didn't really fancy moving 700 litres of stock along with the stress of moving. Funny thing though, i swore i wouldn't have a discus again when setting up, but they are the King of Trops though, and nothing seems to substitute for them.



 Aaah that was very good of you to post a picture especially for me. WOW  That's a big tank, perfect for discus to shoal up and down in. I notice that the Cardinals to the right are in a pretty tight shoal. I guess they probably shoal around the discus. 

I agree, Discus are king of the trops, for me anyway. A few years back I stripped and sold my whole marine tank including contents, everything all because I saw someone elses tank full of beautiful discus. Three months later I was breeding them in my garage.

Have you had any luck or tried to breed them?

Thanks again for the reply it was really appreciated.

Steve.


----------



## TDI-line (26 Jun 2008)

The tetras have the whole tank now, along with 12 congo tetras, but i'm sure i'll get some more wild discus in the not to distant future though.  

A few years back for me, i sold my whole tropical setup (another identical tank to the above  ) with wild heckels for a marine tank. I really regret that. Shortly afterwards, sold the marine tank, and gave up fish keeping for about 5 years.


----------



## sanj (26 Jun 2008)

I dunno,

i can see why Discus are called King of Trops, but i didnt get the same love for them you guys have. 

Im a rainbowfish man!    Oh and dont forget the denisonis love em too.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (26 Jun 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> I dunno,
> 
> i can see why Discus are called King of Trops, but i didnt get the same love for them you guys have.
> 
> Im a rainbowfish man!    Oh and dont forget the denisonis love em too.



I dunno either, its just something about their grace and demeanour, when they get to know you its brilliant. Mine used to take flake food from my hand when feeding them. Also when other people walked up to the tank they would move away from the front of the glass. But some how when I walked into the room they would come to the front and wait for me to come and feed them, almost like having a pet I suppose.

Steve.


----------



## sanj (26 Jun 2008)

Yeah i can see how that would make them more endearing.

I didnt have much luck with them, im not sure why.


----------

